# Saturday SWOAPE Meeting Location Change



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

There is a change in plans for Saturday's meeting. Rob has been out of work since Tuesday with the flu and doesn't feel comfortable holding the meeting at his house. Since I am always available for a backup host, I will host it instead. All the same info will apply, Saturday January 26th at 2pm until we get done. Feel free to bring your favorite beverage (adult or not). I will have some shrimp along with chips and salsa available to snack on also  

I sent an e-mail out to everyone. If you didn't get an e-mail from me that means I don't have you on my list 

This has also been posted on the new site along with my address and phone number for those who need to google/mapquest directions.

I look forward to seeing everyone and meeting the new people.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

unfortunately I wont be able to make it, something came up and I need to meet with our wedding photographer at 1pm. maybe next month, I hope Rob feels better. 

matt - I have the money for the group sale items I purchased how should we arrange this now. could i just paypal it to you with some extra for priority mail or maybe somebody from columbus is attending the metting and willing to bring it up here for me. let me know.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

redstrat said:


> unfortunately I wont be able to make it, something came up and I need to meet with our wedding photographer at 1pm. maybe next month, I hope Rob feels better.
> 
> matt - I have the money for the group sale items I purchased how should we arrange this now. could i just paypal it to you with some extra for priority mail or maybe somebody from columbus is attending the metting and willing to bring it up here for me. let me know.


If someone from Columbus makes it to the meeting I will send them back with your stuff and you can PayPal me for the goods later. If not, we can work out the payment and shipping details


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

sounds great Matt, just let me know how we need to do it. Thanks


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wish i could have made it. Was babysittin the kids.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

TheLoachGuy said:


> Wish i could have made it. Was babysittin the kids.


Ha, I know how that goes!

Chris brought a gallon of Glut up for you so gimme a call when you want to pick it up.


----------

